
Declarative UI Patterns in Rust [video] - raphlinus
https://youtu.be/xH2x99FTY4k?t=385
======
raphlinus
This is a talk I gave last week at the SF Rust meetup, and there's been a fair
amount of interest in it. The slides are also available:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fasP_7rIFZtThdigGYZfMz-
tMK...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fasP_7rIFZtThdigGYZfMz-
tMKx8q396v-xS4Gg6DeY)

